
Several Apple Services are Experiencing Outages - asclepi
https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/
======
cryptoz
Based on this reddit thread in r/apple [0], it seems it is more than just
service outages. iPhone users are actively being interrupted from unrelated
work and forced to deal with popups it sounds like. Not just outages for App
Store etc, but massive usability bugs in iOS are appearing and making iOS
sound awful to use right now.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/87lafa/issue_with_ap...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/87lafa/issue_with_appstore/)

Edit: Aside Rant: At what point does the OS need to get out of the way and
stop trying to earn money but just let the user use it? Bugs like what people
describe in r/apple sounds completely unacceptable from an OS-user standpoint.

Here's a quote from a user in that thread,

> I had to turn off my phone. I am getting it every ~15 seconds. It's
> infuriating.

~~~
oflannabhra
You're being downvoted, but I agree.

This reminds me of the system level UIAlertView's that used to pop up
regarding iCloud, at seemingly random times.

I'm glad Apple re-worked that flow, but it sounds like several types of
(previously) rarely occurring errors trigger similar behavior.

------
godzillabrennus
My iPhone started telling me that the app I wanted couldn't be downloaded. I
wasn't trying to download anything. I rebooted it. Turned on my Apple TV an
hour later and it said the same thing.

Figured at that point it was an issue with Apple web services.

~~~
cryptoz
Regardless if there is an issue with Apple Services or not, there was also an
issue with your phone and TV. No phone or TV should ever do that, regardless
of the state of Apple web services.

~~~
freehunter
Both of mine and also my wife's did the same thing. Certainly not something
wrong with the phone.

~~~
cryptoz
If your phone showed annoying popups like that out of nowhere for no reason
then _yes_ there is something wrong with your phone! It sounds like your
wife's phone and your phone both have the same issue, the same bugs.

~~~
freehunter
To be clear: there is nothing wrong with my iPhone vs anyone else's iPhone. I
understand you're going for the "lawl iPhone sux" kind of thing but it's
really not appreciated. You can take that somewhere else.

~~~
cryptoz
> To be clear: there is nothing wrong with my iPhone vs anyone else's iPhone

That doesn't mean that there isn't anything wrong with your iPhone. There very
clearly is.

> understand you're going for the "lawl iPhone sux" kind of thing but it's
> really not appreciated.

I am doing no such thing.

There is a major UX bug on iOS that showed up today. It is a local bug that
exists in local code running on iPhones that causes unpleasant, unexpected,
intrusive and possibly scary popups to frequently interrupt users. To deny
that is insane. It is a simple fact.

------
ams6110
"Experiencing outages"

Kind of a weasely way to say "are down," or "are having problems," or "are not
working."

Like the outage is some kind of external thing. Hey we were just sitting here
minding our own business and a random outage came by and jumped into our
system.

~~~
existencebox
At the risk of a more glib comment than I usually try to make:

Having had my systems variously backhoed, struck by lightning, physically
unplugged (backup and primary) by a sysadmin ( _cough_ who may have on another
occasion been me not properly counting the rack I was on _cough_ ), and left
without mains power for multiple weeks after an electrical fire in a
substation, an outage is indeed something that can sneak up on you despite
best intentions.

(yes yes "distribute" "build for failure" "it's apple we should expect more"
are all valid answers, but wanted to make a tongue in cheek response to your
wording.)

~~~
ams6110
Of course you are right. But it just comes off as a passive voice, dismissive,
"not our fault, sorry" kind of way to phrase it.

------
Isamu
App stores and Apple TV.

